# Curv's Dwarf Caimen WANTED!!!



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Looking for a dwarf Caiman around 12". DWA licence holder living in Manchester area anyone know some one or some where I would be gratefull for your help. thanks seb


----------



## gav.b1984 (Aug 14, 2010)

hi,i would seriously considerd what you are about to put your camien in? and i cant belive it has been inspected and passed(sorry)it's lovely set-up inside but your camien when you get it is goin to trash it,thrash water everywhere at feeding(simple is best for you and them)it wont be in that set-up for long!!i have a african dwarf crocodile over the 3ft mark!!


----------



## Carnuss (Feb 27, 2011)

If it wasn't suitable how did he pass :bash:


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

I know how's that gna matter tho the inside of my tank is yatch varnished 3 times and the floor is covered by a perspex sheet. And all my joints are well sealed with non-toxic silicone? It is defiantly splash proof and is obviously not stable for a 3ft croc!! The false floor is also perspex and sealed so that does matter if it gets wet. The vet who has passed me is a zoo vet hired buy my council to do DWA inspections he had no problem with my encloser being made from wood. Are you a vet? Are you a DWA inspector? Do you work for my council? I dout it...so why are you sure sore its not sutable??


----------



## Carnuss (Feb 27, 2011)

Should be fine for a female, a male might outgrow it, but I'm sure he's well aware of that : victory:


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm looking to get a female but they are difficult to sex when there that small.it is not ment for a permanent encloser 2 get a year - 1 8 month out of it I will be more than happy.


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

ChopChop said:


> I'm looking to get a female but they are difficult to sex when there that small.it is not ment for a permanent encloser 2 get a year - 1 8 month out of it I will be more than happy.


I've never sexed one before but ive heard it is very hard to do and you will usually have to wait until they are a decent size.
See if you can find a breeder or at hamm/houten that temp controlled the egg's. Best bet to get the sex you want.


----------



## snakeparadise (Sep 17, 2009)

overhere you can get them between 475 and 650 euro, but that is in germany.
mine comes from eddy even out of the netherlands, but don't know if he got little ones this year:notworthy:

good luck with youre search. please search for a cb and not wc:2thumb:


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

snakeparadise said:


> overhere you can get them between 475 and 650 euro, but that is in germany.
> mine comes from eddy even out of the netherlands, but don't know if he got little ones this year:notworthy:
> 
> good luck with youre search. please search for a cb and not wc:2thumb:


what do you mean...cb...&...wc?? I've phoned every DWA pet shop in manchester 2day i think but all I can find is a 2ft dwarf caimen and that way to big it would out grown that tank in a matter of months wouldn't it. I'm just goin to keep searching. I thought there would be a few breaders on here or at least people who know breaders. Turns out these dwarf caimen are pretty hard to get. Who else apart from you and fangs keep dwarfs on here.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

cb = captive bred
wc = wild caught


Try The Reptile Room in Blackpool. They've a couple of display crocs so they should have an idea where to get them from.


----------



## seanw21 (Jul 22, 2010)

theres a reptile shop on the wirral mate, repti-lisious 
they have got a dwarf in, but am not sure on price,
its around the 1ft mark i think
heres the number for you mate
0151 645 6235

or if you go on facebook there on there 2 mate!
good luck, happy hunting


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Meko said:


> cb = captive bred
> wc = wild caught
> 
> 
> Try The Reptile Room in Blackpool. They've a couple of display crocs so they should have an idea where to get them from.


Oh right. Yeh of course I want captive bread its a thing im goin to look out for cheers and thanks for the pet shop ill phone them 2moro


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

ChopChop said:


> what do you mean...cb...&...wc?? I've phoned every DWA pet shop in manchester 2day i think but all I can find is a 2ft dwarf caimen and that way to big it would out grown that tank in a matter of months wouldn't it. I'm just goin to keep searching. I thought there would be a few breaders on here or at least people who know breaders. Turns out these dwarf caimen are pretty hard to get. Who else apart from you and fangs keep dwarfs on here.


Cb =captive breed. Wc =wild caught. . There are plenty about but most keepers dont come on this forums as they think its a wast of time have you tried steve in oxford or peter in kent


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

seanw21 said:


> theres a reptile shop on the wirral mate, repti-lisious
> they have got a dwarf in, but am not sure on price,
> its around the 1ft mark i think
> heres the number for you mate
> ...


Yeh cheers buddy ill try the first thing.


----------



## seanw21 (Jul 22, 2010)

no worries mate, you could try him on here, hes called daveyboy on here mate!

thats a nice set up you have for your caimen!
id love to have 1 but wouldnt know were to start or nothing!
hope you put up plenty of pics and vids mate!


----------



## gav.b1984 (Aug 14, 2010)

just a thought that's all!done volentry work with crocodiles,also kept few small caimens could only get them licenced in a fibreglass tank with toughend glass untill they were 2ft?maybe thats just round here?


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

seanw21 said:


> no worries mate, you could try him on here, hes called daveyboy on here mate!
> 
> thats a nice set up you have for your caimen!
> id love to have 1 but wouldnt know were to start or nothing!
> hope you put up plenty of pics and vids mate!


someone called Dave has just PM'ed Me mate he says he's got one for me. And cheers that set up has caused me some bother on here tho some people beleave its not suitable but i cant see wats wrong with it and neither did the vet who passed me each to there own tho eh pal. Cheers and i will mate add me on facebook if you want. Seb chop chop Jones.


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

gav.b1984 said:


> just a thought that's all!done volentry work with crocodiles,also kept few small caimens could only get them licenced in a fibreglass tank with toughend glass untill they were 2ft?maybe thats just round here?


Yeh mine wont be in ther once its getting on 2-2.5foot mate. And all councils are diffrent mate.


----------



## seanw21 (Jul 22, 2010)

just added you then mate,
good luck on getting it, 
dave and nat run a kewl business!
i bought my little crestie from them! 
there always great with help if you need it too.
doesnt matter what people think now thou,
vets boxed you off so its all good!
ill see if i can ever get the room an copy,see if i can get my DWAL lol
you will have to keep me informed if you get 1 mate


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

bloodpython22 said:


> Cb =captive breed. Wc =wild caught. . There are plenty about but most keepers dont come on this forums as they think its a wast of time have you tried steve in oxford or peter in kent


Why's it a waste of time?? Ha ant arnt Kent and oxfordshire near london...thats about a 5 hour drive from me and i don't drive just me misses. If I get stuck tho mate there always a option for me cheers. Someone called dave PM'ed me last night with one for sale but hasn't got back to me.


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey mate, as I have said before I think a VIV is not a great idea for a Caiman, but as its only going to be in there a short while then hopefully it wont cause any problems, be very very careful when you are buying because I have had so many places tell me they are CB and after investigation they have turned out to be WC.

They have even dropped names like Jerry Cole and said , yea , thats where this croc came from , and after ringing Jerry he confirms that he hasnt supplied them.

I think you will have to be very careful when cleaning the viv as he/she will take the food and swing his/her head from side to side and splatter the insides all over the front glass, or feeding because as a general rule , when they see you coming with food they go absolutely MAD !!!! and mine in my first setup (THE AQUARIUM) used to headbut the glass covers that I had on it at the top, they will do anything to get at the food, also thinking about it , you should add some places where he/she can hide as Cuviers are very very shy mate.

And I dont know if you have ever handled one, but they are like handing a dinasour , very very strong even at a small size they suprise you with their strength and agility.

Just a few words of wisdom mate 

Good luck

Steve


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

fangsy said:


> Hey mate, as I have said before I think a VIV is not a great idea for a Caiman, but as its only going to be in there a short while then hopefully it wont cause any problems, be very very careful when you are buying because I have had so many places tell me they are CB and after investigation they have turned out to be WC.
> 
> They have even dropped names like Jerry Cole and said , yea , thats where this croc came from , and after ringing Jerry he confirms that he hasnt supplied them.
> 
> ...


Hi Steve. Yeh I understand I've never held one no, but I'm starting small knowledge should come in time I hope. As for some were to hide my decking overlaps my water buy 1.5foot over the water so it easy swim under that and hide. I've also got plants goin into the water to hide in plus rocks a hide and false plants on land. My encloser is 3foot wide and the water area is set 1foot back from my 6mm toughend glass. Honesty mate if my caimen is not happy in my encloser I'm not one ov these idiots whos will keep ther pet in the same encloser as long as they possibly can just to save money. I am willing to change it if me or the caimen is not happy. Cheers


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Cool , just get ready for somethng WILD, this is not like a untrained IGGY .....

They are tough , they dont give a fcuk ... they will thrash , bash , smack ....

Get ready for a wild ride !


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2011)

fangsy said:


> Cool , just get ready for somethng WILD, this is not like a untrained IGGY .....
> 
> They are tough , they dont give a fcuk ... they will thrash , bash , smack ....
> 
> Get ready for a wild ride !


Bit like when your doing something with the GF and you tell them their sister was better? lol


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

or from behind holding their hair and then call them a different name than theirs, and see how long you can hold em for !!!



lol !!!


----------



## Richmonds Reptiles (Mar 27, 2010)

fangsy said:


> or from behind holding their hair and then call them a different name than theirs, and see how long you can hold em for !!!
> 
> 
> 
> lol !!!


That's called the 'rodeo' where I come from


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

My conditions have arived and ive got to put a second glass lock on. When my caimen grows approximately 12" from snout to vent (I am asuming this is nose to start of the tail) the encloser has to be extended, I have to remove my UBV bulb as caimen do "not" need UBV lighting? I thought they did...I know people say they do and sum say they dont but what halm can it posible do having one. My water has to be kept at between 24-28, basking has to be 32-38, and middle of encloser 30-32. Anyways they are my contiditons. I officially have my licence.


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

ChopChop said:


> My conditions have arived and ive got to put a second glass lock on. When my caimen grows approximately 12" from snout to vent (I am asuming this is nose to start of the tail) the encloser has to be extended, I have to remove my UBV bulb as caimen do "not" need UBV lighting? I thought they did...I know people say they do and sum say they dont but what halm can it posible do having one. My water has to be kept at between 24-28, basking has to be 32-38, and middle of encloser 30-32. Anyways they are my contiditons. I officially have my licence.


What was the name of the vet who inspected you?


----------



## seanw21 (Jul 22, 2010)

when crocs bask in the sun is that retaining uv? thats stupid, have they told you that you need to remove it?
an 12inch? you will need to extend it pretty quickly i would imagine!
ive seen places were they have to panels to open to get inside... if you get me! 
did you ring that place i give you?

how long now till you set it up again? 

good luck bud!


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

seanw21 said:


> when crocs bask in the sun is that retaining uv? thats stupid, have they told you that you need to remove it?
> an 12inch? you will need to extend it pretty quickly i would imagine!
> ive seen places were they have to panels to open to get inside... if you get me!
> did you ring that place i give you?
> ...


I said this to him he said they are nocturnal and spend most daylight hours hiden away. He said if i want to supply UVB I should buy this special basking lamp that just gives off UVB light. Wich is what I'm goin to do because if he does or doesn't need it, it cant do any harm almost everyone supplies UVB don't they?? and if i get a 12" caimen nose to tip ov tail...it will be 2ft from tip to tail by the time its 12" nose to vent init.




bloodpython22 said:


> What was the name of the vet who inspected you?


It doesnt say his name. It just says. Remove current UV light as will damage human eyes. Caimans do not need additional UV light as they are able to absorb vitamin D3 from ther diet.


----------



## seanw21 (Jul 22, 2010)

What is this special uv basking lamp? 
wouldnt that be an all in 1? 
they obv know alot more than me! but even nocturnal animals are in site of uv unless they burrow! or hide very well, my crestie is nocturnal, still has uv and ive seen a vast improvement!
i never new they was nocturnal, ive seen people lamping them! but im sure you see diurnal animals out at night....
like you said its best to provide than not to, specially when your talking a few hundred quid! 
does it state snout to vent? or SVL?

how long would it take to grow 2ft?

if you dont mind mate, could you drop me a PM on like how much you've spent... just out of curiousity...if spelt right, i no some people on here dont like saying costs of things, ive im being nosey just tell me to sod off lol

what you getting in to feed it? you getting fish put in the water?


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm not arsed mate the encloser has cost me around £600 mabe bit more but I've built it all my self. Insurance £85 per year and licence £231 plus im gettin charged for the vet who came and inspected it. Then obviously the caimen on top. Yeh hes said its give heat at UVB its a special bulb I think he said ther about £60. Soo. As he left i googled do dwarf caiman need UVB lighting and some things said no and some said yes. Well I think yes so im getting one of them lamps. i go Mexico in 9week so im goin to hold out on the caimen till after that i think. Make sure everything is perfect.


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

And yes ive already got fish living in my water.


----------



## seanw21 (Jul 22, 2010)

about 1500 all in all then!
not bad consider your gonna have a dinosaur lol!
if i think its them megaray bulbs there decent! 
i had a solar glo but wouldnt recommend it!

nice work on building a viv! looks brilliant! only looks like a 4x2x2 lol from the pics i was thinking hows he gonna fit a caimen in that i was shocked when i read the dimensions of it!

i thought the insurance would be more than that, not bad!
an getting your dwal for £230 is brilliant! 

when me an the wife get our own pad, ill get you down to build mine lol!

An with UV theres no harm in adding it if it wont do it no harm i suppose!
couldnt see the fish in there! but kewl, bet he takes them straight away!
did dave get back to you?

thats nice mexico aye!
were about you going? my mates have said some mega clubs out there! plus the reps!
hope you enjoy ya self!


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Im 6ft tall and I'm not skinny. The back of the tank make it look smaller it the picture bit remember its 3ft wide. Yeh im goin Riviera maya right next to the rainforest lad and theres a crocodile farm you can go to and a crocodiles boat trip. I wanted to go and shoot automatic weapons over ther but apparently the gun laws are strickter than ours. Dnt think ill be clubing neither mate wer taking my missus'es kid and hes only 4. Oh yeh quad biking threw the jungle!!!!!!!!!!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## seanw21 (Jul 22, 2010)

that picture puts it in perspective lol!
looooks huge with u in there!
you jammy git haha! i would do anythink for a holiday spesh there!
so take it you wont be seeing your misses for a while then lol! 
or is she as keen as you?
i hope your taking a few memory sticks with you when ya go!
goto prague to shoot the weapons haha but go with ya mates! awesome over there!
least while your over there you will get a little experience with them!
have fun!


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeh should give me an idea wen i go see the croc farms. And Thailand has got crocodiles, guns and rainforests so I think im of. there next year!! And yeh me birds just as bad. Yeah ill put some pics up when im back you'll be able to see them on my Facebook anyways.


----------



## seanw21 (Jul 22, 2010)

thailand would be an awesome place to go thats got everythink!
i dont think you should take ya misses thats a lads holiday lol!
what happens in thailand stays there!
yeah ill keep checking your facebook when your home for the pics!
i wish my girlfriend was more interested she just thinks there ugly!
although i think the closest i will get is a croc skink as she said there cute haha!
any way celeb juice is on! an i wont miss willabooby for nothing lol! 
take care bud!


----------



## indeep (Oct 2, 2010)

ChopChop said:


> 12" from snout to vent (I am asuming this is nose to start of the tail)


This is basic but yet you are not sure



ChopChop said:


> what do you mean...cb...&...wc??.


What questions did the vet ask you if any ???



ChopChop said:


> I've never held one


And you want one ??



bloodpython22 said:


> What was the name of the vet who inspected you?


It doesnt say his name. [/QUOTE]
Do's it not say the vet group that recomended it What council did you go with....



ChopChop said:


> And yes ive already got fish living in my water.


Are you kidding........im Not sure...


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Listen I know what captive bread and wild caught are i just didnt recognise the initials I don't use forums??

Wat i persumed what snout to vent ment was right wasnt it!!

No it does not say anything about the vet on my licence only the conditions hes put on it.

No I have not yet held a Caiman...And why should this effect anything. I'm 6foot tall and nearly 14stone i think I will be ok with a 12" Caiman no matter how nasty it can nip me??

The vet measured my encloser and water area, asked me bout plans for the future and about my temps and feeding methods. Plus safety measures and what I will be doing if my animal gets sick.

And yes i have fish in my water. So what is this wrong only you seem to thinks so. Are you a Caiman owner??


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

ChopChop said:


> Listen I know what captive bread and wild caught are i just didnt recognise the initials I don't use forums??
> 
> Wat i persumed what snout to vent ment was right wasnt it!!
> 
> ...


I have read some of indeeps comment's he doesnt seem like the nicest fellow, bit sence of know it all there too, your enclosure is fine, none of the stuff he asks matters, i never held a caiman before i got mine, heck i never even seen one in the flesh before my own too, the only thing i would say to you for a improvement is take the goldfish out of there, carp are not at all good for caiman, heres a bit of a post that one of my friends made, he went into major detail when getting his and researched everything, he thought me alot about mine too,
"SOMATOSTATIN is a growth inhibiting hormone in these goldfish and other carp members, this PREVENTS PROPER GROWTH, secondly another chemical in these fish is BOMBESIN, this suppresses appetite so your caiman LOSES APPETITE and thirdly THIAMINAISE IS another thing in these fish that BREAKS DOWN THIAMIN/VITB RANGE VITAMINS, and THIAMIN IS NEEDED for the proper survival of crocodilians, any FROZEN food will have a lack of thiamin too."

Mark


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Razorscale said:


> I have read some of indeeps comment's he doesnt seem like the nicest fellow, bit sence of know it all there too, your enclosure is fine, none of the stuff he asks matters, i never held a caiman before i got mine, heck i never even seen one in the flesh before my own too, the only thing i would say to you for a improvement is take the goldfish out of there, carp are not at all good for caiman, heres a bit of a post that one of my friends made, he went into major detail when getting his and researched everything, he thought me alot about mine too,
> "SOMATOSTATIN is a growth inhibiting hormone in these goldfish and other carp members, this PREVENTS PROPER GROWTH, secondly another chemical in these fish is BOMBESIN, this suppresses appetite so your caiman LOSES APPETITE and thirdly THIAMINAISE IS another thing in these fish that BREAKS DOWN THIAMIN/VITB RANGE VITAMINS, and THIAMIN IS NEEDED for the proper survival of crocodilians, any FROZEN food will have a lack of thiamin too."
> 
> Mark


Thanks...I think hes abit of a know it all aswell. If you don't agree with me or u think im wrong i am very gratefull for people to correct my but there is away of putting it, not trying to make me look stupid. The gold fish are only in to regulate my water im not getting a caiman till June anyway. I'll still take them out and put tropical in closer to the time if that would be ok the won't be harming my water will they? Thanks agen


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

ChopChop said:


> Thanks...I think hes abit of a know it all aswell. If you don't agree with me or u think im wrong i am very gratefull for people to correct my but there is away of putting it, not trying to make me look stupid. The gold fish are only in to regulate my water im not getting a caiman till June anyway. I'll still take them out and put tropical in closer to the time if that would be ok the won't be harming my water will they? Thanks agen


Yeah i see what your doing, good idea, tropical fish be best, mainly guppies, mollies and platies. Thats what i feed mine anyway.


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Razorscale said:


> Yeah i see what your doing, good idea, tropical fish be best, mainly guppies, mollies and platies. Thats what i feed mine anyway.


Yeh no problem its Just gold fish are a hardier fish and I don't have my heater on yet. Cheers for that link aswell ill DEFO have a look.


----------



## gav.b1984 (Aug 14, 2010)

*crocodile*

alot of people have somthing to say about all this?that person that quoted everything you said was a bit much!!you learn as you go with everthing! my point i put across was to rethink where you keeping croc just because what would be best for you and croc also when i got my licence granted that was not the end of it,i had local police came round to take pictures of where i kept mine which i had never heard off before?just because you got licence for a year or 2 does'nt mean thats it?i think you need to no who that vet is for future reference!!every county has different rules its mad.........


----------



## snakeparadise (Sep 17, 2009)

don't think to lightly over the damage a caiman can cause, when he is small, that will be better, but if they are 80cm ( about 31,5 inch) they realy can hurt you, i saw photo's from people get bit, but they can cause damage with thei're tale too.
but you will grow up with it, and i think you will take care of youre own safety, i think you do a good job so far: victory:

cheers


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

gav.b1984 said:


> alot of people have somthing to say about all this?that person that quoted everything you said was a bit much!!you learn as you go with everthing! my point i put across was to rethink where you keeping croc just because what would be best for you and croc also when i got my licence granted that was not the end of it,i had local police came round to take pictures of where i kept mine which i had never heard off before?just because you got licence for a year or 2 does'nt mean thats it?i think you need to no who that vet is for future reference!!every county has different rules its mad.........


yeh they might they told me they will come round in a year. I live in a shity town mate im not suprised my council arnt realy ares about me getting a caimen and there not realy trans make it difficult to keep one. But that doesnt mean i wont do the best i can to make sure my caimen is safe and healthy. I think the vet is abit out of order for making me remove my UVB bulb its should be up to me weather i think it needs UVB lighting and im going buy a basking lamp that gives off UVB. I know people think my encloser is ring but I still dont understand the croc man who everybody on here thinks well of ( including me ) kept his in wooden encloser in his shed!! I will obviously learn alot once ive got my caimen.



snakeparadise said:


> don't think to lightly over the damage a caiman can cause, when he is small, that will be better, but if they are 80cm ( about 31,5 inch) they realy can hurt you, i saw photo's from people get bit, but they can cause damage with thei're tale too.
> but you will grow up with it, and i think you will take care of youre own safety, i think you do a good job so far: victory:
> 
> cheers


Thanks I will definatly take good care of my caimen. And im not under estemating wat damage they are capable of doing they are still crocodilans at the end of the day and I can imagin they are Extremely powerful even as youngster.


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

I see a picture once, im sure it was on here , where the bloke had hands that looked like someone had taken a razor blade to it ....

It was a dwarf caiman bite ....

The are unpredictable, so strong , fast , and dont give a fcuk ....

Be very very cautious !

Steve


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Maybe the vet advised removing the bulb has it could easily be knocked down/broken?


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Maybe the vet advised removing the bulb has it could easily be knocked down/broken?


Well that's not what hes stated but good point. I'm changing it anyways cheers


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Maybe the vet advised removing the bulb has it could easily be knocked down/broken?


It is quite a good point, personally I would try with and without see what the croc prefers but deffo put a guard on it


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Jaggers said:


> It is quite a good point, personally I would try with and without see what the croc prefers but deffo put a guard on it


Well I'm buying one of them basking lamps that give off UVB arnt I.


----------

